# Yeti Knock-offs?



## dwhee87 (Dec 2, 2017)

Anyone tried any of the yeti knock-offs, like the ones from Walmart?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2017)

dwhee87 said:


> Anyone tried any of the yeti knock-offs, like the ones from Walmart?



Have quite a few of them, even the soft side cooler. The Ozark Trail "knock offs" are great and work just as good as the few Yeti brands I've bought imho.


----------



## geordie (Dec 2, 2017)

*coolers*

For my $ and experience the Coleman Extreme coolers are a great buy not bear proof but keeps cold a long time. The lid has a positive seal and if you are not in and out of it all day keeps ice for 3 or so days in 70+ degree weather. My two cents.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 2, 2017)

The Wally world insulated mugs and travel cups are just as good as the Yeti with the possible exception of the seal ring around the lids.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't know if you are asking about the coolers or the cups, but the Ozark Trail™ cups are every bit as good as the Yeti™. We have both here at the house and I can't tell any difference in performance.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2017)

Their tops are interchangeable..................says a lot..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Their tops are interchangeable..................says a lot..........



Yeti sued Wal-Mart. Wal-mart told them to pound sand basically.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 2, 2017)

There are so many of those style coolers on the market now,, I don't know why anyone would pay the price of a Yeti,  unless its about the prestige?   I've come close to buying the largest roto molded cooler that Academy sports sells, its only about $200,  which I believe is less than half what a Yeti goes for,  and its made virtually the same way.  Truth be known all of them are probably made in China anyway.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 2, 2017)

Ice retention can't be different enough to note in any way. 

But the rotomolded coolers are more durable in almost every way. That's why I like higher end coolers over $35 coolers.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 2, 2017)

I have Ozark trail hard and soft coolers, and cups. They all work fantastic.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2017)

I was just given a Ozark Trail 36can soft cooler this afternoon as a gift. Will let you know tomorrow. 

Having said that, I was given a OT hot/cold mug last year as a gift and my wife swears by it. My wife can take a cup of coke and spend all day at a BB tourney and it will still have ice in it, in July.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 2, 2017)

The ozark Trail cups work great. Also comes with a very nice Walmart decal that you can place in your window like a Yeti lol. My wife bought me a cheap igloo ice chest for our Florida vacation. I swear , a cardboard box would have held ice longer. We will probably purchase a Yeti knockoff from Sams Club.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

*This is how it works!*



lagrangedave said:


> Their tops are interchangeable..................says a lot..........



Came from the same Chinese plant.

Happens all the time.

I know this as fact because I've been in manufacturing
over 35 years.

Here's the drill:

Send CAD file for your product to china for
a cheap production tool.

1) Either bring it here and run it so you can
put the "Made in USA" sticker on it. 

2) Or, let them run it and send finished product
back here with the "Made in China" sticker on it. 

ONE THING FOR SURE IN EITHER CASE:

They will make the EXACT SAME TOOLING
from your designs and build it at the same time
(free) because you already paid for it when you
bought yours.

THEN..........

Because there's virtually no EPA type crap and 
other gooberment "red tape" over there........

They will very often have YOUR product with their
name on it on the shelves here............

BEFORE YOU EVEN GET IT TO MARKET! 

Wonder where all the jobs went.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 2, 2017)

transfixer said:


> There are so many of those style coolers on the market now,, I don't know why anyone would pay the price of a Yeti,  unless its about the prestige?   I've come close to buying the largest roto molded cooler that Academy sports sells, its only about $200,  which I believe is less than half what a Yeti goes for,  and its made virtually the same way.  Truth be known all of them are probably made in China anyway.



I got their 50qt and I love it


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 2, 2017)

I've got 2 OT that work great. I also have a Bruin, but I don't consider it cheap, or a knockoff. I don't think Yeti was the first, only the best advertiser


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

So this morning, my new OT soft 36er not only kept 12 BL's and a 6er of ML COLD (so cold that any water froze on the lip), but it is all ICE this morning and very, very little water.

I say, two thumbs up!


----------



## WayneB (Dec 3, 2017)

Pelican coolers are great, far superior to Yeti not exactly a knock off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> So this morning, my new OT soft 36er not only kept 12 BL's and a 6er of ML COLD (so cold that any water froze on the lip), but it is all ICE this morning and very, very little water.
> 
> I say, two thumbs up!



Can't beat them for a cooler in the $40-$50 range.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2017)

I have the OT 50-quart, and it performs exactly like my buddy's Yeti, for a quarter of the price.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't beat them for a cooler in the $40-$50 range.



At five today, I opened the cooler up, and although there was no beer in it, it was about 65/35 ice to water. That is more than 24 hrs with 3/4 bag of ice and more than 18open and closings last night, maybe more, I can't remember that good. 

Ozark Trail proves it has count.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 3, 2017)

I have the RTIC 65 and have been extremely pleased. It's about 1/2 the cost of a Yeti. I also have the OT soft side that I used once around labor day and it too did well.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 3, 2017)

Ozark Trail 73 qt on sale now for $174


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 3, 2017)

geordie said:


> For my $ and experience the Coleman Extreme coolers are a great buy not bear proof but keeps cold a long time. The lid has a positive seal and if you are not in and out of it all day keeps ice for 3 or so days in 70+ degree weather. My two cents.



Yep. IMO the best cooler for the money.


----------



## BeerThirty (Dec 4, 2017)

My buddy has the Ozark Trail soft-side knock off.  He constantly raves about it, but I guess the zipper is a bit funky...


----------



## Todd E (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a "Gator Box".
Looks like a Yeti. Performs like a Yeti. 
Doesn't cost like a Yeti.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 4, 2017)

OT cups are the bomb. They keep my drink cold and do not sweat.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 5, 2017)

You fellers are missing the purnt. How many Yeti stickas you get with a OT?


----------



## WayneB (Dec 5, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> You fellers are missing the purnt. How many Yeti stickas you get with a OT?



as many as I want... none.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2017)

you can't be the big dawg without a yeti


----------



## fishingtiger (Dec 7, 2017)

You seen the new Yeti 5 gallon bucket for $40 bucks?? Ha! buy a $40 yeti sticker and they will throw in a free 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## WayneB (Dec 7, 2017)

fishingtiger said:


> You seen the new Yeti 5 gallon bucket for $40 bucks?? Ha! buy a $40 yeti sticker and they will throw in a free 5 gallon bucket.



I actually saw someone RESTOCKING these at BPS in Savannah.
some sheeple.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 7, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I actually saw someone RESTOCKING these at BPS in Savannah.
> some sheeple.



I got two of them, needed different colors to match my two fishing outfits!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 7, 2017)

Last five gallon bucket I stood on, to do something under the hood of my truck, I folded up like a cheap chair.

I wished I was on a $40 bucket that day


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm just grown, not really oversized, just grown.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Shoulda bought a Home Depot bucket.. They're way stronger.. Big Boy


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 8, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Came from the same Chinese plant.
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> ...



From what I was told, Yeti did not apply for a patent on there cups. All the others are made to the same specs due to no patent infringement. The basic reason a yeti is an artic is a Walmart brand is a whoever makes them.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 9, 2017)

The Lowe's and home buckets are the worst.  I buy 8-10 a year because they disintegrate in a few months if left outside.  They'll fall apart even faster if it's really hot or cold....

A $40 bucket that would last a year or two with real work?   I'd start by buying 4-5 of them.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2017)

Ozark Trail adult beverage tumblers with lids on sale at WalMart in a 4 pack for $20.

Can't beat that price.


----------



## Down4Count (Dec 13, 2017)

Rtic. Yeti who?


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 13, 2017)

Academy Sports has the Megelan brand coolers that look really nice for under 200.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 14, 2017)

Got a 73 quart Ozark trail. Spend a few more dollars and get the rtic. Every single bolt on that cooler has come loose. Eventually had to take each one off and expoxy the peices and bolts back on. All those peices  should have been molded in. Other than that, it does great


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 15, 2017)

I saw the yeti buckets in academy sports this week.  
As far as buckets go, those things are top notch   

I don't use a bucket That much or I would have likely spent the coin on one.  They look like they would easily survive being thrown from a truck if you forgot to secure it.


----------



## BeerThirty (Dec 15, 2017)

One of my buddies is in construction and he says those new Yeti 5-gallon bucks are worth every penny of the $40 they charge.  He has not steered me wrong yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Got a 73 quart Ozark trail. Spend a few more dollars and get the rtic. Every single bolt on that cooler has come loose. Eventually had to take each one off and expoxy the peices and bolts back on. All those peices  should have been molded in. Other than that, it does great



They have a 5 year warranty. Why didn't you just take it back?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2017)

My OT has held ice for over three weeks now. Of course, it's been below freezing most of that time.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm sure the knockoffs do fine , I take very hot coffee to shop every morning in Yeti jug  stays hot for hours , yesterday I took coffee in a old but expensive Thermos brand bottle  I found under my counter and its amazing how terrible those thing are compared 
to Yeti like containers .


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 22, 2017)

I bought Ozark Trail 20 oz cup while on vacation in Florida 2 yrs ago and it still goes with me everyday to work and around home.   I have the larger size too but like the 20 oz size better.  I use mine almost as much without lid when home and still keeps ice all day.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 23, 2017)

Sams club has the OT cups 2 30oz for $10


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a grizzly cooler and it doesn't hold ice any longer than my $5 yard sale coolers thank goodness I got a deal on it


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Been using my OT 30 and 20 ounce cups for 2 years now, got a yeti as a gift...... still haven't used it yet. Put the yeti sticker on my old squirrel hunting truck so I could fit in with the rich folks.......lol


----------



## Horns (Dec 24, 2017)

transfixer said:


> There are so many of those style coolers on the market now,, I don't know why anyone would pay the price of a Yeti,  unless its about the prestige?   I've come close to buying the largest roto molded cooler that Academy sports sells, its only about $200,  which I believe is less than half what a Yeti goes for,  and its made virtually the same way.  Truth be known all of them are probably made in China anyway.



I have a 50 quart Magellan. Works perfectly for
$179 plus tax


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 31, 2017)

The walmart OT tumblers are great, so are the coolers, but i did test them if anyone is interested. I have a yeti tundra35, I bought the OT of equivalent size, I put both in chest freezer at same time for approx 24 hours, I took them out and put a 10 pound bag of ice in each, I treated ice and coolers exactly the same, everything I did was exact same time frame, this was during the summer, I closed the lids, locked them down, sat them side by side in the garage, they both kept ice for several days, when the ice completely melted in the OT, the yeti still had some ice, I checked the yeti every afternoon until ice melted , the yeti kept ice 3 days longer than the OT. Although for most of us, the OT is a better value, but for those that don't care to spend 50% more on a cooler, the yeti is better according to my test, I don't know about the other brands, I'm gonna get one of those big Coleman coolers though.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> the yeti is better according to my test, .



Get out of here with that!


I saw a cooler at academy sports today that was the Jeep of coolers.  It had big sturdy wheels, a storage compartment on the side, and big ol handle to drag it around.  Straight up cool in my opinion.  
I think it was $179???


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2018)

$199
Bottle opener built in too.  I mean that's a $9.95 value....


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2018)

Also not the rod holders in the pic on the last post

This thing is a winner!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 1, 2018)

T-N-T said:


> $199
> Bottle opener built in too.  I mean that's a $9.95 value....
> 
> View attachment 922217
> ...



What size motor that thing got in it


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 1, 2018)

Its got the good old 304 AMC! I seen the same cooler at academy the other day. I did pick up one of there small coolers on sale for $79. It was a nice I think. Haven't tried it yet, and probably won't for a while with these temps we have now. May have to use it to keep drinks from freezing!


----------



## agwood1 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a 45 quart RTIC cooler that works just as well as the Yeti coolers.  Also have an RTIC softpak cooler, have used it many times fishing all day long and it keeps ice well.


----------



## Walker44 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ok I work PT in a Walmart  , I have a regular customer who has products manufactured in CHINA  . He said that when you go to inspect your production lines  You are required to look at all the other production places in the area.
He said that he saw  Yeti, Walmart and megalin all rolling off the same lines  --- The lines forked and when the pieces went to the different lines they were made with a different logo or minor adjustments made to the product
They are all the same he claimed


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2018)

I have had the same ice in my OT fake Yeti on the porch for going on a month and a half now.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have had the same ice in my OT fake Yeti on the porch for going on a month and a half now.



Up your way, probably just set that bag ice on the porch and still have ice a month later.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2018)

killswitch said:


> Up your way, probably just set that bag ice on the porch and still have ice a month later.



That's the point. We had nearly two weeks that the temp never got above freezing last month, and it was down to zero or near it several nights. Lots of days with highs in the teens and twenties. The highest the temp has gotten in a month and a half is about 50, and that has been only a couple times for a couple hours.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's the point. We had nearly two weeks that the temp never got above freezing last month, and it was down to zero or near it several nights. Lots of days with highs in the teens and twenties. The highest the temp has gotten in a month and a half is about 50, and that has been only a couple times for a couple hours.



Ouch !


----------



## rawolfee (Feb 9, 2018)

I have an RTIC and a Kong cooler.  Both work just as well as any of my friends Yetis.  If you want a cooler truely made in USA, Kong coolers are great.  My step dad works for the Roto Mold company that makes these.  They are made and shipped from Oregon.  They are a little pricier than some of the knock offs, but still better than Yeti.


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2018)

Giving some more RTIC products a test run.

Ordered one of their soft shell lunch coolers and a hyooge 40oz tumbler.  Great having ice water to sip on all morning.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeti, out of the blue, announces it wants nothing to do with the NRA or its members.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/2...any-cuts-ties-with-gun-group-report-says.html


So, what good alternatives are out there?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Yeti, out of the blue, announces it wants nothing to do with the NRA or its members.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/2...any-cuts-ties-with-gun-group-report-says.html
> 
> ...



We've been talking about them for three pages now.

DUHHH!!!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 23, 2018)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Yeti, out of the blue, announces it wants nothing to do with the NRA or its members.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/2...any-cuts-ties-with-gun-group-report-says.html
> 
> ...



Rtic coolers had a not so subtle response to Yeti:



> In response to Yeti’s decision to toss it and leave it, Rtic pulled up quick to retrieve it and made it a point to let their customers know that they’re not pushing away their values by posting a picture of the 2nd Amendment on their Facebook page.



https://www.redstate.com/brandon_mo...s-immediately-proves-theyre-smarter-business/


----------



## transfixer (Apr 24, 2018)

Now Yeti is trying to backtrack,  

https://www.yeti.com/press/official-statement-from-yeti.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2018)

transfixer said:


> Now Yeti is trying to backtrack,
> 
> https://www.yeti.com/press/official-statement-from-yeti.html



That's what happens when Commie Social Justice Warriors realize they've jumped the shark and are about to hit the porcelain vortex. 

I wouldn't buy a Yeti now if a 75qt cooler was $15.00.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2018)

Ya'll sell me your Yeti's I'll take em. I think what is being told by media is misconstrued. A company as vested in the outdoor community is not that stupid. Either it was an employee's thoughts or something was amiss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2018)

OmenHonkey said:


> Ya'll sell me your Yeti's I'll take em. I think what is being told by media is misconstrued. A company as vested in the outdoor community is not that stupid. Either it was an employee's thoughts or something was amiss.



Is that a fact, like Dick's Sporting Goods destroying (not turning back in to the manufacturer, but destroying all assault style weapons) ????

Yeah,,,,,,,,,no. When a CEO or group of investors believe it is more important to play the Virtue Signalling game in order to appeal to a certain crowd, completely ignorant of the crowd that built them, it is time to abandon ship because they have bought hole hog into political correctness and the Social Justice Warrior mentality. 

Adios Yeti.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a fact, like Dick's Sporting Goods destroying (not turning back in to the manufacturer, but destroying all assault style weapons) ????
> 
> Yeah,,,,,,,,,no. When a CEO or group of investors believe it is more important to play the Virtue Signalling game in order to appeal to a certain crowd, completely ignorant of the crowd that built them, it is time to abandon ship because they have bought hole hog into political correctness and the Social Justice Warrior mentality.
> 
> Adios Yeti.




Well the Dicks bunch are severe idiots. And I wonder exactly how many they destroyed. A business will not survive by buying items and destroying them intentionally. 

I don't need the coolers or the company. I'm fine with doing what I always have and going from field to freezer.


----------



## Dub (Apr 26, 2018)

For what it's worth.....

Costco is selling Igloo 120 quart Polar 5-day coolers for $59.00.

I've used them and impressed with the performance.  All I need.....



https://www.costco.com/Igloo-Polar-120-Quart-Cooler.product.100401875.html



18 lbs vs whatever the comparable capacity roto-molded coolers weigh......back saver weight reduction.


----------

